# Spirit 9 months



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a handsome boy he's become, pictures are great.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, he looks fantastic!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Even though I fear GS dogs - he is one beautiful dog. 
How I wish we had that snow in our backyard and not this crazy ice!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Claudia M said:


> Even though I fear GS dogs - he is one beautiful dog.
> How I wish we had that snow in our backyard and not this crazy ice!


We had a white Christmas, I was so happy. Sorry for your ice, I hate ice. Spirit is such a confident, take charge kind of dog -- I wonder what he'd do on ice LOL 

I fear GSD's too, not so much now as before though. I trust Spirit completely with me and my family. I am careful with him with strangers, not because I don't trust him, but because I know most people are afraid of these dogs and I want to be sensitive to that.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I LOVE GSD's and he is absolutely gorgeous! I have so much respect for you, JoEllen - most people have no clue how others see their dogs, it's wonderful that you do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Spirit is just gorgeous!!
Does Daisy like him!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww, Spirit in the snow...Handsome Beast!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Spirit brings out some pretty good stuff in Daisy


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Duo Pic's!! Daisy Loves the snow...Spirit must have learned watching her!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

My Rose was attacked by a GS a couple months ago. It was not the GS' fault. The owner was not exercising the GS enough. 

I was amazed that a couple weeks later we went to Petco and there was this GS puppy (about a year old). Rose Bud just went straight to him and acted like they were long lost friends. 

They are very intelligent and with the right ownership and time (exercise and socialization) they are absolutely wonderful. My DH is working on me in getting one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is stunning, and looks like Daisy is having fun!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for sharing those pix, they made my day! Happiness and joy


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

He's really gorgeous! Such a handsome boy


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Spirit brings out some pretty good stuff in Daisy


Great pictures- I agree, I think Spirit has really been good for Daisy. Love seeing them playing in the snow.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Great looking GSD I had one many years ago and I must say they are wonderful companions.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW...he is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! So beautiful.

I like the pics of him and Daisy. They are funny. It looks as though Spirit is keeping her young!


----------

